# Friday the 13th: From Crystal Lake to Manhattan



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, after reading the reviews and finding out what's NOT in this set (namely the uncut versions we've been clamoring for), I'm left wondering....what's the point? Granted, you get the first 8 movies for around $60 which isn't a bad price if you don't already own them, but what about those of us who want more? Are we still going to have to buy European DVD's?

WTF.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought the ninth disc with all the extras was supposed to have the cut scenes on it? Either way, the fact that they're not inserted into the movies is kinda lame. I never understood why anyone would release a movie and put the "director's cut" stuff anywhere BUT in the movie.

God I gotta get a region-free player so I can snag foreign releases...


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

There is no ninth disc. There's four double-sided DVDs (can you say CHEAP?) that do have some deleted scenes, but none are added back into the films, and there's none for the FIRST FOUR MOVIES. Part seven has a lot of gory deleted scenes though. There's also a short about Tom Savini's effects (in Part 1 and Part 4) and a retrospective with a bunch of the "stars" talking about their Crystal Lake experiences.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> There is no ninth disc. There's four double-sided DVDs (can you say CHEAP?) that do have some deleted scenes, but none are added back into the films, and there's none for the FIRST FOUR MOVIES. Part seven has a lot of gory deleted scenes though. There's also a short about Tom Savini's effects (in Part 1 and Part 4) and a retrospective with a bunch of the "stars" talking about their Crystal Lake experiences.


Wow. That eats ass. Looks like I'll just hang onto my existing copies then.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I waited about 2 years after this set came out... and then I bought it. I just couldn't wait anymore. I didn't own any of the movies on DVD yet and I'm such a huge fan of the first 8. I'll tell you what eats ass... any Friday the 13th movie New Line made.

But I heard they just couldn't find all the uncut material for the movies, so they put uncut stuff from 3 movies on the bonus disc. Except for Annie's throat-slitting from part 1 because they want people to buy the single-disc for that. Which I was going to... But I think that scene in the movie is probably available on YouTube.

The thing that annoyed me most about the set were the unbelievable transfer problems for parts 1 and 4. There are 3 big color / tint change problems during part 4 (first during Tina's window-death, then during Doug's shower-death, then when Trish hits Jason in the face with a hammer). Another of these happens on part 2, during the scene with Sandra and Jeff walking in the woods. And then during part 1, there are at least 3 different moments when moving objects get _all_ screwed up - Crazy Ralph riding away on his bike, the swinging light shade during Marcie's death scene, and Alice and Bill going into Jack and Marcie's cabin when they find the bloody ax. I mean, Paramount couldn't even get _this_ right??

I heard Anchor Bay tried really hard to get Paramount to let them release the Friday the 13th series but Paramount said no. I really have lost all my respect for that company. Besides, they don't try at all anymore on any of their Special Collector's Editions. They had a few good years, but after 2002, they just gave up trying to do really thought-provoking extras. Their featurettes are even less interesting than Anchor Bay's now. I don't know what happened. In fact, the only people Paramount are making happy are all the sci-fi fans and Star Trek geeks. No offense.


----------

